# are these any good



## charcoal junkie (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.alcostores.com/20070111-masterbuilt-cookmaster-electric-smoker.html
R these smokers any good I mean 4 a $100 is it worth it


----------



## old sarge (Dec 1, 2012)

I have never used a MES smoker but there are a ton of users out there and you should not have any problems on this or other forums finding comments and users. I don't know what the protocol is for referring to other forums but searching for MES Forums should turn up several. Personally, I prefer a stainless steel smoker rather than a powder coated one but that is just a matter of taste. Also, you need to consider length of warranty as well as user comments. But to be honest, $100.00 is not a lot of money for a smoker. If it works great.  If it doesn't do what you want, you are not out too much and you can always upgrade to something bigger/fancier etc. if you like the results and ease of use.  Smokin-it and SmokinTex make reasonably priced all stainless smokers so you might want to look there as well.  Cookshack is another, made in the USA, but pricey.   Good luck.


----------



## chadinclw (Dec 1, 2012)

If it's your first smoker you'll have a learning curve...but that's true of any cooker. 

I sent my son an ECB electric last year for Christmas...if I'd seen this I'd probably have bought it.

I use the MES 40 from Sam's. Stainless door and black powder coat body. I keep it on the lanai so durability is not quite the issue some may have.

Bottom line, I'd buy it, but I've been doing que for a lot of years and also own a Kingfisher rotisserie stickburner, a WMS, and cook whole hogs in cement block pits...I ain't skeered!!

The $99 lets you know you are getting a very basic cooker.


----------



## chadinclw (Dec 1, 2012)

If it's your first smoker you'll have a learning curve...but that's true of any cooker. 

I sent my son an ECB electric last year for Christmas...if I'd seen this I'd probably have bought it.

I use the MES 40 from Sam's. Stainless door and black powder coat body. I keep it on the lanai so durability is not quite the issue some may have.

Bottom line, I'd buy it, but I've been doing que for a lot of years and also own a Kingfisher rotisserie stickburner, a WMS, and cook whole hogs in cement block pits...I ain't skeered!!

The $99 lets you know you are getting a very basic cooker.


----------



## texacajun (Dec 2, 2012)

Masterbuilt makes another 30'' analog smoker just like this one but it is insulated. The one your looking at has a 1800 Watt Heating element.

The other model has a 1500 Watt heating element and 3 racks instead of the 2 racks in the one your looking at.

Look for one of these model numbers.

20070210 BLK body/ insulated, 1500 watt HE, side controller, 3 chrome cook racks

20070410 BLK body/ insulated, 1500 watt HE, side controller, 3 chrome cook racks

20070510 BLK body/ insulated, 1500 watt HE, side controller, 3 chrome cook racks

20070610 BLK body/ insulated, 1500 watt HE, side controller, 3 chrome cook racks

20070612 BLK body/ insulated, 1500 watt HE, side controller, 3 chrome cook racks

20070712 BLK body/ insulated, 1500 watt HE, side controller, 3 chrome cook racks

20070812 BLK body/ insulated, 1500 watt HE, side controller, 3 chrome cook racks

20070912 BLK body/ insulated, 1500 watt HE, side controller, 3 chrome cook racks

20071012 BLK body/ insulated, 1500 watt HE, side controller, 3 chrome cook racks

These should be in the same price range.

The insulated one has the analog controller on the side not the front.













20070111....jpg



__ texacajun
__ Dec 2, 2012


----------



## jsdspif (Dec 2, 2012)

I would say look for one of these http://www.bbqfans.com/products/masterbuilt-30"-digital-electric-smoker . Don't let that price set you off . My local meijer just started to stock them for $170 and I thought I saw someone had them for $129 . That's what a lot of folks here use . The biggest drawback I would see on the item you have pictured is opening the door to throw the wood chips in and I guess it ISN"T insulated so I'm not sure what effect that would have on achieving / maintaining temps if you were using it if it happens to be 5 below zero ( that's the coldest temp I've used my digital one at ) Only 2 racks in the $99 one but I don't know how much of a problem that would be , I have never used more than 2 racks of the 4 I have available . Maybe others will chime in . I'm kind of wondering if you are interested in getting into an electric on a pretty limited budget ( as opposed to you don't care if it's a $1000 , you just want an electric ) or if you are just wondering how good can it be ??


----------



## charcoal junkie (Dec 2, 2012)

I plan on buying an insulated one like the new 30 or 40 but was wondering if this was worth the cash. Thanks for all the feedback guys it has been very helpful.


----------



## toby bryant (Dec 2, 2012)

I own the MES 30 and love it. Have had mine for 2 years with no trouble. I just ordered the AMNPS from Todd so I don't have to mess with adding wood chips and for cold smoking. There is a MES owners group on the forums that you might want to check out, but IMHO you won't be disappointed. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## old sarge (Dec 2, 2012)

While I have no user experience with it, you may want to check out this site and the video for the MES.  And good luck. I would also look into the Smokin-it line; I purchased one as a gift and they love it. Large and solid.

 http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-4-Rack-Digital-Stainless-Steel-Electric-Smoker-w-Rib-Rack-Kitchen-&-Food.product.K35546.html?sc=K35546-Targeted&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-2-_-K35546&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/k/46/k35546.001?$uslarge$


----------

